# Any idea when the bite will pick up?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I know the kings are gonna start running soon, but how soon? Also when do cobia usually come through?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

throughout october the kings with begin to get thick again. cobia dont come through until spring (late march). CANT WAIT!!


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Kings were steady all day sunday at the gulf shores pier


----------

